# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Uptown 23rd Street Summary

## Pete

*1.*




*2.*




*3.*




*4.*

----------


## Jim Kyle

21, shown as Cookie's, is actually Someplace Else (the deli); the owners of the deli own the entire building, and Cookie's is a tenant in the south 1/3 of the building...

----------


## catch22

69: Orange Leaf + Pizza23OKC

----------

